# Dark Finish for Cheap Poplar



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm getting close to finishing and glueing up a cradle for my new son, 2 weeks old now. (I was going to have it finished before he was born, but he came 4 weeks early!) I'm using some very affordable poplar as this is my first furniture project of this type. I've done decorative fences and decks for years and only basic shelving units for inside our closets previously.

So...I need some ideas for what kind of finish to put on it. My wife wants it to be pretty dark but without the red tint of cherry and some other stains. And I want some kind of protective coating via polyurethane or something suitable, but the wife doesn't want it to be too glossy looking. I also need to know how long to cure things before putting the little guy in it. 

Thanks in Advance,

Josh the Marine


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Josh how about a Walnut stain. And a poly satin finish dark but not to glossy. Leave it set for about a week the oder will subside. Oh and congrats to you and your wife on the new arrival.


----------



## mountain monkey (Aug 17, 2008)

That's what I was thinking really. I wonder how Minwax's polystain performs compared to applying the poly later. I grabbed a can of the walnut actually a couple of weeks ago with a mind to give it a try on some extra wood. (I'm tempted to say scrap, but I think I might get scolded from some members for even suggesting anything is scrap. I did read the "waste not want not post".

Josh the Marine


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The polyshades or whatever its called is one of the worst things ever put in a can. If it were me I would start with off the shelf shellac and one of the metallic dyes,such as Trans Tint in a color you like(special walnut,burnt umber,any of the browns) use some of the cut-offs of poplar and experiment. Shellac is one of the safest and fastest curing finishes available. I know you don't want your new-born exposed to any off-gassing as the finish cures. Most varnish takes about thirty days to cure.

Regards

Jerry


----------

